# Compte Hotmail piraté...



## mathclou (5 Septembre 2012)

Ça fait deux fois que des courriels sont envoyés à mon insu de ma boîte Hotmail. Les courriels en question se trouvent dans mes _Sent Items_, ce qui signifie que quelqu'un quelque part a eu mon mot de passe.

Les faits : je n'utilise mon compte Hotmail que sur Safari, dans Mail et sur mon iPhone. Je me connecte aussi avec MSN Messenger pour Mac et avec Adium.

Mes questions : 

1) Existe-t-il des spyware sur Mountain Lion capables de sniffer mon mot de passe?
Sous question : quel est le meilleur anti spyware pour Mountain Lion, question que je fasse un petit scan?

2) Existerait-il une façon de sniffer le mot de passe de mon compte hotmail à partir de mon iPhone, par exemple? Est-il envoyé en clair sur Internet?


Je suis vraiment bouche bée : je n'aurais jamais cru être victime d'un piratage de compte sur du Mac...

Merci à tous.

Mathieu.


----------



## mtcubix (5 Septembre 2012)

c'est un compte hotmail, tu as dû le consulter à partir d'autres machines que ton mac ou ton iphone, ce qui élargit le spectre des possibilités.

La première des choses à faire à mon avis est de s'assurer que ton mac est sain, pas de cheval de troie (trojan), pas de keylogger installés à ton insu.

regarde bien les dossiers 
~/Library/LaunchAgents
~/Library/StartupItems

pour voir s'il n'y a rien de suspect


----------



## mistik (5 Septembre 2012)

Éventuellement changer de mot de passe et en prendre un plus long et plus difficile à cracker.


----------



## mathclou (6 Septembre 2012)

mtcubix a dit:


> c'est un compte hotmail, tu as dû le consulter à partir d'autres machines que ton mac ou ton iphone, ce qui élargit le spectre des possibilités.
> 
> La première des choses à faire à mon avis est de s'assurer que ton mac est sain, pas de cheval de troie (trojan), pas de keylogger installés à ton insu.
> 
> ...



Rien de suspect... ouf

Existe-t-il vraiment des keylogger et trojan sur Mac OS ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




mistik a dit:


> Éventuellement changer de mot de passe et en prendre un plus long et plus difficile à cracker.



C'est effectivement ce que j'ai fait...


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2012)

mathclou a dit:


> C'est effectivement ce que j'ai fait...


--> Tu veux dire en fait que tu viens de le faire suite au piratage ?


----------



## boddy (6 Septembre 2012)

Idem avec un compte Yahoo. Tous mes contacts ont reçu une pub !
Changement du mot de passe et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## mathclou (11 Septembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> --> Tu veux dire en fait que tu viens de le faire suite au piratage ?



Exactement, j'ai changé de mot de passe après constaté ce piratage.

Existe-t-il des chevaux de Trois, trojan, etc. connus sur OS X capables d'envoyer des courriels à la place de l'utilisateur?


----------



## otgl (11 Septembre 2012)

mathclou a dit:


> Existe-t-il des chevaux de Trois, trojan, etc. connus sur OS X capables d'envoyer des courriels à la place de l'utilisateur?



Il est peu probable que le piratage ait été fait à partir de tes appareils Apple. Les mots de passe sur Mac, iPhone, etc. sont stockés dans des trousseaux d'accès imprenables, qui sont chiffrés par AES: c'est le chiffrement auquel font confiance les organisations du gouvernement des États-Unis. De plus, le logiciel Mail n'est pas scriptable: il ne peut pas être contrôlé. Il y a certainement une autre explication. Par exemple, beaucoup de personnes utilisent le même mot de passe pour plusieurs services: elles ont le même mot de passe pour Yahoo, pour les forums en ligne, pour les sites de téléchargement, etc. Du coup, tout administrateur de site a accès à leur mot de passe.

En regardant le contenu brut des messages, tu peux souvent déterminer par quelle application ces messages ont été envoyés. Dans Mail, sélectionne un des messages qui ont été envoyés à ton insu, et dans le menu de Mail, choisis Présentation > Message > Contenu brut. Par ailleurs, je crois que Yahoo permet de voir l'adresse IP de tous ceux qui se sont connectés à ton compte: lis Yahoo &#8212; Comment identifier les personnes qui utilisent votre compte.


----------

